# Has anyone seen a pic of a berried Flower shrimp ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just curious. I have several of them, and naturally, hope they may breed one day. Hatching will no doubt be a challenge, but first I need eggs to hatch! But I don't know if it's ever been done and don't know if the eggs would be visible even if a female did get berried. Because they have such dark coloured bodies, it's hard to see much of their interior arrangements. 

Unlike all my other shrimp at the moment, who are all more or less see through enough that nothing is really a mystery. Eggs can be seen even when quite tiny in the Ghosts, Amanos, Snowballs and Whiskers. So, if, by chance, anyone has seen a pic of one of these shrimp berried, I'd sure love to see it.. just to have a clue what I should be looking for.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

this is igors berried sss


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. I can't really see eggs on Igor, it's just her belly looks deeper and rounder. I'm curious now, do Crystal shrimp drop their eggs down low on the swimmerettes as they get close to hatching, or do they just drop all at once when they hatch ? I ask because I have two species that have a larval stage, and those do drop their eggs down quite low before they let them go. It almost looks like beads sliding off a string. 

The only shrimp I have at this time that is at all similar to a Crystal is a Snowball. Because of their lack of colour, everything is easily seen. But I haven't yet managed to catch my Snowballs close to hatching.. I see berries and then it seems they are gone. Maybe hatched, maybe not. 

I'm guessing a bigger belly is about all I'd see on a Flower shrimp, if I get a berried one. So this is another of those wait and see, learn by trial and error types of things. Oh well.. such is life.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Update.. I found a site, European, with members from all over, and at least one person has successfully raised Flower shrimp and a few others are very close. Takes at least a couple of months and they remain larval even longer than Amano shrimp do. Tried to join but for some reason they said my email was banned, so I'm waiting on an email I sent to their moderator. But wow.. it's been done at least once, so I have a shot ! No pic of berried shrimp ,but hopefully I can ask for one if they let me join.


----------

